# 2nd Annual MIMB Labor Day Ride Vids



## jctgumby

Ok so I got two uploaded and about to go to bed...I will get more up tomorrow


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice vids.....keep em coming!!

Looks like some nice holes to play in!!


----------



## phreebsd

Nice. Mo vids!


----------



## skid

sweeeeet!


----------



## swampthing

love the vids, keep em comin.


----------



## bruteforce504

awesome vids man. wish i could have been there


----------



## jctgumby

Here are a few more...


----------



## bruteforce504

How much air pressure you running in your tires?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice!!! Looks like that 27 hole is a mofo!! Lol


----------



## walker

looks like fun sorry i missed it guys


----------



## jctgumby

I am running 5psi in the 10"s up front and 7psi in the 12"s out back


----------



## jctgumby

Here's '08Beast showin' us how to handle the 27 Hole


----------



## phreebsd

wtg 08beast!


----------



## badazzbrute

Here are 3 of my vids.. 2 are of my attempt at the 27 hole, and the third is me playing in a hard bottom pit... I still have one more of a 27 hole run from this morning, but the vid is so long that it is taking forever to upload to youtube... I know I promised to get this vid up, so, I will do it tomorrow... 

Partofmy27holeattempt.mp4 video by martinfd1975 - Photobucket

Meplaying.mp4 video by martinfd1975 - Photobucket

continuationofmyattemptat27hole.mp4 video by martinfd1975 - Photobucket


----------



## rapalapaul

u guys r killing me we dont have places like that to ride in michigan. U cant even ride double here. Everytime the gf want to go riding we have to go out of state


----------



## lilbigtonka

looks to me that 27 hole would be fun.... def gotta be patient with it. it looks to be one of those holes where you let the tires do the work and rider just be on auto pilot hahhaha


----------



## filthyredneck

Wish I couldve been there.... I'd definitely have been in that 27 hole.


----------



## jctgumby

lilbigtonka said:


> looks to me that 27 hole would be fun.... def gotta be patient with it. it looks to be one of those holes where you let the tires do the work and rider just be on auto pilot hahhaha



That is exactly what it is.


----------



## meangreen360

Looks like yall had a blast! These are the best times ever


----------



## 08beast

sweet vids man. thanks for all ya'll help with the change in riding styles. and i'm not in any means showing you guys how to do anything. ya'll have some bad bikes for sure.


----------



## 650Brute

great stuff!!


----------



## jctgumby

Alright guys I am ready to see some of the other pics and vids that y'all took...Come on P425 and MetalMan, I know y'all get some, lol


----------



## HondaGuy

Good vids guys! I'd love to give that 27 Hole a try, looks a lot like the Gauntlet up here at Busco Beach.


----------



## badazzbrute

Yea, the 27 hole is pretty interresting to say the least. You'd think it has a high center, but no... I stand 6'2", and in the deep part this weekend, it was chest deep to me.. Gotta have good balance... LOL


----------



## jctgumby

I want another crack at it...


----------



## badazzbrute

jctgumby said:


> I want another crack at it...


 
I'll do it again too... It would be nice if it was a little closer to us though...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

jctgumby said:


> i want another crack at it...


 i'll have to give you a holla when i get home and meet up and possibly take a "road trip" one weekend and try out the outty with the new lift. How long did it take to get there from monroe??


----------



## badazzbrute

It took about 2.5 hours... gumby and I both live in West Monroe...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^^i guess that's not terribly bad!! Definitely gonna have to get together and make a ride one day


----------



## jctgumby

Absolutely Dale. It wasn't a bad drive, and the park was nice. Not even close to as good as Rocks but it was still pretty good. ALOT of sand though, I am sure I will be changing some bearings when I get home.


----------



## wood butcher

yall let me know and i'll meet yall up there too , by then my brute will be just a trail bike. but i sure will lend a helpin hand to u Dale , u know with that balance problem u have


----------



## triston

knight ryderz vid i was in with the green bike chasin the roap man down then my rocker arm flew a hole in the head but the good news is that i will have a 500 outty:rockn:


----------



## robisra

08beast rocks the 27 hole, that was awesome!!! When I went through it, Codyh walked behind the entire way holding my rack. Guess I run to much air in my tires becasue my brute was floating high. No way I could balance on it. By the end of the hole at least 4 guys were in the hole holding my bike up and helping me through it. Thanks guys!!! it was a blast. I think badazzbrute's lady has a vid of it. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## badazzbrute

robisra said:


> 08beast rocks the 27 hole, that was awesome!!! When I went through it, Codyh walked behind the entire way holding my rack. Guess I run to much air in my tires becasue my brute was floating high. No way I could balance on it. By the end of the hole at least 4 guys were in the hole holding my bike up and helping me through it. Thanks guys!!! it was a blast. I think badazzbrute's lady has a vid of it. I look forward to seeing it.


We have it... gonna load it to youtube tonight and will post it to MIMB tomorrow... Will be in the post inside of atv media... Her camera was sorta acting up, so the vid quality isn't great, but it is ok...


----------



## badazzbrute

Ok robisra, here is your vid... The vid quality wasn't that bad after all... Enjoy...

SANY0235.mp4 video by martinfd1975 - Photobucket


----------



## codyh

Good times


----------



## codyh

Had a a blast sittin round the cammp the last night fellas.


----------



## drtj

Looks like yall had a great time!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Great vids!


----------



## badazzbrute

Gonna show you guys and gals some pics of my wife at the Labor Day Ride....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

wood butcher said:


> yall let me know and i'll meet yall up there too , by then my brute will be just a trail bike. but i sure will lend a helpin hand to u Dale , u know with that balance problem u have


:buttkick::beat::hitwithrock::rant::nono:
*JUST HAD TO GO THERE DIDN'T YA TIMMY!!! LOL*


----------

